# Pictures of Jovan



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

He decided he needed a lay in this morning! so climbed in my newly made bed.
View attachment 27329


Then he looked out the window wishing his cat run was there already but its also raining!
View attachment 27330


We then deciding this morning that we no longer liked Candy when she entered the room!
View attachment 27331


But then we decided she could be fun to play with.
View attachment 27332


But after all the excitement a little YOGA! 
This one was taken on the 25th July but it just finished the story! 
View attachment 27333


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Fantastic pictures and a nice little story!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

aHH VERY SWEET DOG DOESNT LOOK IMPRESSED AT ALL. GORG MARKINGS ON THE CAT AND LOVE THE COLLAR.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

sullivan said:


> aHH VERY SWEET DOG DOESNT LOOK IMPRESSED AT ALL. GORG MARKINGS ON THE CAT AND LOVE THE COLLAR.


the collar only goes on in the day so i knwo where he is while he is so little.

i hear him coming too so i can prepare my legs for climbing LOL


----------



## Crocky (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh he's gorgeous! 
Especially n°3, it's so cute!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous cat....lovely pics.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Great photos


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

He is gorgeous :001_tt1: lovely piccy's you show off :001_tt2:  x


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow, he's gorgeous


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

i know he is i cant wait until i start showing him


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Gorgeous!:smilewinkgrin:xxx


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

can I have him?


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

JessKeating said:


> can I have him?


ummmmm I'll have to think about that hang on.................................

...........................

NO! lol But i know he has a Brother and a Sister still waiting for a home!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

candysmum said:


> i know he is i cant wait until i start showing him


He will go along way ! :thumbup: good on you  xx


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

Midnight said:


> He will go along way ! :thumbup: good on you  xx


if he goes a long way i might get scared that Abooksigun might want him back but i know full well where i will be getting my queen from 

WHen i go down that path.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

It's lovely to see pics of Jovan Trish & he looks to have made himself at home already! 

Give him a snuggle from me please xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sweet pictures with a lovely little story  I love the one with Candy - she looks quite worried, but then I'm not surprised with that back-arch  I can hear the hiss


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

awww what a little stunner!!


----------

